# Home Cinema projector for UK



## harvey115 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello everyone

This is my first post and I am also very new to the concept of projectors, so please excuse my stupid questions.

I have just moved in to a new home and I am planning on installing a projector in one of the room to be used for both movies and PC work. I am planning to get a HD Digibox with the projector and sometimes my desktop/laptop as well. However I am not sure which kit would be best suitable for me, so need your valuable knowledge/experience.

My room is 17 foot X 12 foot, there is a light bulb hanging on the ceiling in the middle of the room as and hopefully I might get to install a chandelier if the projector is not going to in the way. However getting a better projector is more important to me than having a chandelier in that room.

I was also think if there are any good wireless projectors are also out there to avoid the clutter of wires everywhere in the room or maybe a wireless kit that can be used if available in the market. If the wireless system are no go and cause significant issues with the picture quality I would then stay with wires instead.

I will be buying a seperate Audio home theater system as well to make the whole experience cinema like.

Please advice, thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the recently announced Panasonic AE6000U (AE8000U here in North America).


----------



## harvey115 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks mechman for your reply.

That projector does look a good one to have but the price range is a bit out for me. Sorry I did not mention this earlier. Here is some further information from my side:

- Wireless not a necessaity but good to have if not expensive and the transmission delay is not big
- Price range to be around £1,000, here and there should be okay
- 3D is not required, but should be atleast HD
- standard livning room lighting usually and dark room when watching something specific i.e. movies
- I am also not sure whether short throw or long throw would be best suitable for my purpose. However short throw would be better in terms of connecting the cables and stuff but I am open for suggestions.

I checked out the 'Epson EH-TW5900' it looks good but is there anything better in the market for similar price range?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

harvey115 said:


> I checked out the 'Epson EH-TW5900' it looks good but is there anything better in the market for similar price range?


I have an Epson 3010 and I like it. :huh: What does the TW6000 cost? I believe that is the European 3010.


----------



## harvey115 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes thats a good choice.

I found the follwing:

Epson TW5900 = £890 [Amazon UK]
Epson TW6000 = £999 [Ebay UK]
Epson TW6000W = £1,099 [Ebay UK]

I think I will go with the Epson TW6000W Wireless version as it is one of the cheapest I have found and the added Wireless for only a £100 is not bad at all.

Now I am looking for a good screen for my projector. I have a couple of fancy lighting units installed on the wall so I was thinking if it would be any good if the screen and the wall has about 15 cm distance to it? I can hopefully get the wall brackets to move the screen a bit towards the front (15 cm) while installing. I am not sure which screen I should go for, I am thinking of the following two:

*1 Electric HD 120" *[http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-120-Electric-HD-Projection-Screen-projector-home-cinema-16-9-Matt-White?item=180909481006&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2106061454575139262#ht_5829wt_1181"]
*2 Electric HD 120" with Glass Bead* [http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-NEW-120-16-9-ELECTRIC-HD-PROJECTION-SCREEN-Glass-Bead-For-Projector-UK?item=190712597728&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2106061454575139264#ht_5829wt_1181"]

However I am not sure what the difference is inthe above two models:dontknow:

If you can suggest something that would be great...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd stay away from the glass beaded screen. The TW6000 is incredibly bright and a glass beaded screen will add a bit of graininess to the image. The matte white would probably be fine but you may want to look into a gray material. I have an Elite CineGrey screen and I actually wish it was a tad more dark gray as the blacks on my 3010 aren't what I was used to with my old DLP projectors.


----------



## harvey115 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great thanks for your suggestions. I was loooking for a manual operated screen to avoid havig lots of wires everywhere but could not find one in the correct price range. I found Manual to be around £230 and electric to be £130

The one I bought from Platinum Home Cinema Ltd on ebay UK:

- 100" Electric HD
- 16:9
- Matt Grey

I should be getting everything to start wathcing in a day or two and will let you know how it goes.

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## harvey115 (Sep 13, 2012)

I ended up getting a white screen instead due to the grey screen was a bit faulty.

I now have the manual pull down Elit Screen 100" and the Epson TW6000W

I am now considering to buy a couple of 3D glasses but the Epson ones are so expensive. Can someone recommend any compatible 3D glasses I can buy for this projector please.


----------

